# Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern



## hutschmek (16. November 2019)

*Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

Hallo,

um mein System zu überwachen nutze ich HWinfo64. Damit ich das ganze auch immer im Blick habe lasse ich mir das ganze über das Display meiner Logitech G19 Tastatur anzeigen.
In HWinfo64 habe ich eingestellt das es mit Windows automatisch startet und Windows hat bisher beim Startvorgang zuerst die Logitech Software und danach HWinfo64 geladen. Seit paar Tagen ist es aber folgender Sachverhalt das Windows beim Starten zuerst HWinfo startet und danach erst die Logitech G19 Software.
Problem ist das dann HWinfo nicht in der G19 Software auftaucht sondern erst nachdem man es geschlossen und noch mal neu geöffnet hat. 

Darum mal meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Windows die Reihenfolge der Programme beim start zu ändern so das zuerst wieder die Logitech Software und danach HWinfo gestartet wird?


----------



## XT1024 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

Bevor jemand mit einer super fancy Idee kommt wär die einfachste Lösung, die mir gerade einfällt, eine .cmd Datei im Autostart mit dem Inhalt:

start "" "x:\y\z.exe"
timeout [Sekunden, optional]
start "" "a:\b\c.exe"


----------



## hutschmek (16. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

Also HWinfo64 ist bei Autostart gar nicht mit drin.
Heißt also Hacken im Programm raus machen damit es selbst nicht startet. Hwinfo bei Autostart mit rein und dann nen Delay machen ja?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*



hutschmek schrieb:


> Also HWinfo64 ist bei Autostart gar nicht mit drin.


Ich denke doch:

Kostenloses Tool zur Autostart-Diagnose: AutoRuns - Windows-Systemstart optimieren - TecChannel Workshop.

Schau da mal nach.


----------



## XT1024 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

autoruns ist super!


v2:
Die Autostartoption von hwinfo deaktivieren, im Autostart eine Verknüpfung erstellen zu
C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /c powershell while(!(get-process Logitechkram -erroraction 'silentlycontinue')){Start-Sleep -s 3}&start "" "x:\yyyy\z.exe"

Logitechkram ist das Programm ohne das .exe und am Ende kommt halt der Pfad zu hwinfo.
Das gefällt mir schon besser und kommt ins Archiv.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

Das obige ist eigentlich gar nicht nötig.
HWInfo wird über die "Aufgabenplanung" gestartet. 
Dort einfach beim "Trigger" eine höhere Verzögerung eintragen.

Wenn die gewünschte Verzögerung genauer angegeben werden soll als Windows es erlaubt dann hilft das hier:
Win7 Aufgabenplanung Trigger Zeitverzoegerung optimieren | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## hutschmek (17. November 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 Programmstart Reihenfolge verändern*

Hab das mit der Aufgabenplanung gerade mal probiert und den Trigger auf 30 Sekunden und nun geht das wieder.
Weil hab mir letzte Nacht mal Autoruns angeschaut und das es echt schon spät war hab ich es nicht so richtig geblickt . Schaut aber echt interessant aus das Programm und werde mich demnächst mal mit befassen.
Vielen Dank an euch alle.


----------

